# Another great seat thanks to Bob U!



## Monarky (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello Folks,  just wanted to share pictures of my new Troxel Long Spring seat that Bob U restored for me and is now on my 1938 Colson.  I had Bob restore it in an antique brown leather, for that vintage look.  It came out nice and looks great on my bike, many thanks to Bob U!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 16, 2016)

VERY, VERY NICE!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 27, 2016)

Bob U always  does a great job


----------



## locomotion (Dec 27, 2016)

please share contact for Bob, I have seats that need redone


----------



## Monarky (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Locomotion, you can email Bob at bobcycles@aol.com or private message him here in the CABE also under the name of bobcycles.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow that's a great looking saddle. I also like that Bob will recover with vintage leather on a good original chassis if requested. That bobcycles guy is a pro.....


----------



## Monarky (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes...What I did was powder coated the original pan and sent it to him to recover it in the antique brown leather for that vintage look.  So as the seat was being recovered by Bob,  I cleaned up the original chassis and kept the original black paint.  As you can see the seat looks great over the original chassis for that vintage look.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob excels in vintage seat recovers....I have a distressed seat for a phantom that I have and a freshly restored one would have thrown off the look....hes got the magic touch that mr. Bob U.


----------



## spoker (Dec 29, 2016)

nice job,its great to have more than one vendor to choose from....


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2016)

were the joints brazed that way and left like that originally when new?
I like the look


----------



## spoker (Dec 29, 2016)

yes,but its not just regualr brazing,it has a name,its like furness brazing


----------

